# rectal prolapse



## Dianna (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a 1 yr old buck with rectal prolapse he was fine yesterday morning but around dinner time he started crying non stop. I noticed he was straining to poo but was passing nothing I gave a warm water enema with very little results. any suggestions would be welcome and appriciated


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would seek a vet...there could be more going on...do you see the rectum on the outside? it would be a red blob like thing? or do you think he has one because of his behavior?? I ask because it sounds like he could have Urinary Calculi which will cause him to strain, cry out in pain..pee in dribbles or not at all..Either way he needs a vet asap...if he has Urinary Claculi every minute counts if he is to pull through..


----------



## Dianna (Sep 24, 2013)

it is definatly prlapse he has a golf ball sized blob that is bright red sticking out my only problem is the nearest vet is over 100 miles away we live in a small town and the only vet does dogs and cats only


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has he pooped yet??? It doesn't sound all that big so I would wash it off with warm water and get some sugar and put on it and see if very gently you could get it to go back in. That sugar is awesome stuff. I used it on a doe with a vaganial prolape and blew my mind on how it shrunk it. You might after you get it to go back in hold it there for a little while. Also I would take happybleats to heart on the UC since he might have still been straining over that. Just make sure you see some good pee come out of him. Good luck hope this helps ya


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Jessica on taking care of it.....And yes..do see him pee to be sure he is peeing properly...check for crystals and water belly....hes straining for some reason..Urinary Calculi can caused Rectum prolaps...



> Symptoms of Stones: per fiasco farms...
> 
> (A goat may, or may not, show all symptoms)
> 
> ...


----------

